
Sky to broadcast adverts directly into train passengers' heads - iProject
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/mediatechnologyandtelecoms/media/10158311/Sky-to-broadcast-adverts-directly-into-train-passengers-heads.html
======
dave1010uk
I can't imaging any company that values its brand would use this, except for a
joke: the comments in the article and YouTube video are just a small taste of
the outrage people have to technology like this.

~~~
embolism
How is this different from delivering textual advertising to children doing
homework?

